# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Inter

## MICHI

*Pershendetje te nderuar tifoze te interit. Ju ftoj tek kjo teme te diskutoni rreth skuadres se INTERIT.
Tema tjeter qe zhdukur se kush qe ai gjeni qe e hoqi i zot e di.
Gjithsesi ja kalofshi mire.

FORCA INTER...*

----------


## BIBIU

Inter urime...

----------


## Sido*

rreth ndeshjes me Man utd qka kishit mendu per lojen e Interit si musafir ...

----------


## KOKASHTA

Prite prite juventusin, se po vjen me 200 km/h

----------


## oliinter

inter sot perballet me fiorentinen ne nje sfide te forte ku interit i duhen 3 piket dhe nje fitore bindshem per te lene manjan humbjen ne champions si dhe per ti treguar pepinove qe inter eshte skuadra nr 1 ne itali.

forca INter

----------


## AGREPI_25

ku je o oli se ke humbe fare

----------


## oliinter

tek kanali tv shteteror raidue kan ftuar paparesten arbitrin e moxhit ne calciopoli  dhe po i ben gjynafqarin dhe kerkon te rikthehet te arbitroj ne itali.

Me sa duket vetem me menxyren e moxhit mund te thyhet interi dhe mafiozet mund te bejn pazarlliqe ne kampionat!

kjo menxyre qe ndodh vetem ne itali le shume per te deshiruar. Ky arbiter leshi qe vjen edhe shan pikerisht interin????? Me fal por arbitrat nuk kan skuadra dhe duhet te jen neutral dhe jo kunder interit.

----------


## oliinter

Kampionet E Italise 
Forca Inter

----------


## oliinter

inter - firorentina 2-0 

forca INTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

edhe + 3 me shume ne kete kampionat por ajo qe bie ne sy ne kete ndeshja jan kartonat e verdhe kunder interit...

arbitri ne kete rast nuk ka kursyer as julio cesar qe njifet qe eshte futbollist klasi por mafia moxhiane po e pergatit terrenin per tu rikthyer ne pushtet.

Edhe 8 jave ka ngelur nga kampionati dhe shpallemi kampione.

forca INTER

----------


## oliinter

> Prite prite juventusin, se po vjen me 200 km/h


inter e ka shpejtesine e ferrarit kokekashta i kalon 200  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Hajde gol hajde  :buzeqeshje:  
Super gol i Ibres ne kete ndeshje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klevi

Gol i bukur i Ibres por akoma duhet pun per interin qe te jete bindese.
Forza inter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## eagle_black

uroime per fitoren gjithe INTERISTEVE

----------


## Fittox

*Kemi nje skuader fantastike djema veq kush na ka inat 


Ibra shenoj nje gole fantastik .  

*

----------


## oliinter

> *Kemi nje skuader fantastike djema veq kush na ka inat 
> 
> 
> Ibra shenoj nje gole fantastik .  
> 
> *


goli i ibres ju tregoj edhe njeher kundershtareve kush eshte padron ne itali edhe per kete vit.

Duhen me shume perforcime per ne champions por keta italianet i shqepim ne dru edhe me kete ekip.

forca INTER edhe 7 fitore nje barazim na duhet

----------


## oliinter

inter versus fiorentina www.youtube.com/watch?v=NySn1SbuY2I

----------


## Bamba

kampionet e kartonit  :kryqezohen:

----------


## oliinter

djema ne menyer qe te mos na fshihen me temat do ju keshilloja qe te mos citojn asnje milanist ose juventin ne kete teme.

Vetem injorojini dhe keshtu qe nuk do ken asnje shans per grindje me ne.

FORCA INTER

----------


## dritek7

tifozet e Milan dhe Manchester jan te gjith njelloj ...mendjemedhenj... si ekipet dhe tifozet ..jan msu tu i vjedh ndeshjet me gjygjtar dhe tani qe po i kapin me presh ne duar po pelcasin nga inati...come on Inter .. come on Liverpool, come on Chelsea ... f.off Milan Man Utd

----------


## oliinter

kete fundjave kemi perballe ekipin e rexhines qe nuk ka se cfare te humbe dhe do i luaj te gjitha kartat. ndeshja perfundon 2-1 per inter.

forca inter se do shpallemi kampion pas disa javesh.

----------

